# Rub-a-Dub-Dub



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

Well -- since it appears that maybe Chloe was the winner of the Longest Tongue photo ... I wanted to be the winner of something too. Sooo ... how about posting photos of your skinnybutts taking a bath? 

If there was some way to do this anonymously, I bet we'd NEVER recognize each other's pups.

Here's my entry into "Rub-a-dub-dub". I can't believe that I won't be winner of THE scariest lookin' critter at bath time. 

[attachment=9894:attachment]

_*:::I WILL git you for this, mommy!:::*_


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

That look is priceless, Kim!!!! I say you won already! Here's Bonnie Marie's entry:
[attachment=9899:attachment]


----------



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

Ah come on, Linda -- you can do better than that! She STILL looks adorable.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

I don't have any, but that picture is price/less


Andrea~


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

> [attachment=9894:attachment]
> 
> _*:::I WILL git you for this, mommy!:::*_[/B]


I think you will win this one for sure







I don't see how it could get any better than this


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Okay, Kim - here are two more!!















Oh Mom, I'm gonna get you for this.
[attachment=9900:attachment]
Think you're funny, huh? I'm defenseless here, and you're takin' pictures...
[attachment=9901:attachment]


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

Good one...you should win!


----------



## stardust (Nov 28, 2005)

LOL, ur pics are great!








here are sugars and cosmos...
they hate baths...

"







the 2 things we hate most and you do it 2 us all at once...make us sit in soapy water then flash a bright light in our lil' eyes







"

















~Elizabeth, Sugar, & Cosmo


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Here's Sophie. She always looks so big in pictures. 

Linda


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

kim, that pic is PRICELESS!!










the blue is actually a whitener i haven't used in quite some time...
[attachment=9920:attachment]


----------



## lovemytobi (Apr 21, 2005)

That picture should definitely win hands down, that is too funny!!

This is Tobi









and this is Lily


----------



## NewMom328 (Apr 15, 2005)

I dont have one of Kylee but heres one of Jett!


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

Great pics everyone. I don`t have of Nacho, but even if i had i don`t think he`ll allow me to post them.


----------



## robin (Jul 11, 2006)

*Here is my sweet little Skippy







right after his bath*










*And now here he is so fluffy and oh so tired

*


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

I just love all these bath pics..


----------



## eyespy (Jan 31, 2006)

This is fun!








[attachment=9915:attachment]


----------



## CandicePK (Nov 11, 2004)

Well all the bath pictures are adorable but Noelle is definitely the winner!


----------



## Ellas Proud Mommy (Mar 4, 2006)

hehehe, these are to funny.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 16, 2006)

This one (the first one) is priceless. Add it to the hall of fame. I don't think I have any bath pictures of Jeffery. I will take one next bath and post it. I am loving these pictures "all of the same thing".


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

here is Pixel...i love her little face!
[attachment=9928:attachment]
[attachment=9929:attachment]
here is one of my favs of Parker...too bad he had tear stains back then:
[attachment=9930:attachment]


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Matilda when she was a wee one, then at 6 months and then 12 months

[attachment=9943:attachment]



[attachment=9944:attachment]




[attachment=9945:attachment]


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

> Well -- since it appears that maybe Chloe was the winner of the Longest Tongue photo ... I wanted to be the winner of something too. Sooo ... how about posting photos of your skinnybutts taking a bath?
> 
> If there was some way to do this anonymously, I bet we'd NEVER recognize each other's pups.
> 
> ...










You just have to enter that picture in a contest, maybe a tooth paste commerical "Look mom no cavities (sp)


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

*Heres Bella a couple weeks ago.*


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

*from those tear stain days.
*[attachment=9961:attachment]
*After bath and all dry and fluffy*
[attachment=9960:attachment]
*this is how he gets dry*
[attachment=9962:attachment]


----------



## ddsumm (Jan 26, 2006)

OK I must confess, the first one is priceless!!! 

You have seen Chloe before in a video but I will post a couple of photos here..

[attachment=9964:attachment] 

[attachment=9965:attachment] 

[attachment=9966:attachment] 

~just u wait mommy, i'll get you for this!!! ~ Chloe


Dede and Chloe from down under


----------



## Fenway's Momma (Dec 6, 2005)

> *from those tear stain days.
> *[attachment=9961:attachment]
> *After bath and all dry and fluffy*
> [attachment=9960:attachment]
> ...


OMG I love him all fluffy in his bathrobe! that is the cutest pic, I think I need to get one of those for Fenway.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Sparky is so cute!!!







So is Chloe!!!






















Heck! Everyone is!!!!!


----------



## ddsumm (Jan 26, 2006)

OMG sparkey, you look just so handsome in your bathrobe.
















I will have to get one of those for Chloe. Do they come with pink edging??


Move over Mohammad Ali (sp?) her comes sparkey in the blue corner.....
























Dede and Chloe from down under


----------



## FannyMay (Nov 18, 2004)

Here's Fantasia. I haven't taken a bath picture of her in a long time. This one was a couple years ago.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

> Well -- since it appears that maybe Chloe was the winner of the Longest Tongue photo ... I wanted to be the winner of something too. Sooo ... how about posting photos of your skinnybutts taking a bath?
> 
> If there was some way to do this anonymously, I bet we'd NEVER recognize each other's pups.
> 
> ...


I don't have any pictures of Scooby in the bath but just wanted to say I think that is adorable







it almost looks like she is being tickled and having a real good laugh
















The picture is a winner for me


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

[attachment=9984:attachment]

Picture of Bella right after her bath today - *not* a happy camper to have her picture taken!

ginny & zoe & bella


----------



## MissMollyMae (Apr 16, 2005)

Oh these are all so cute! They certainly talk with their eyes, don't they! Here's one of Molly:


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

Here's my skinny minnie and does she ever hate water. lol


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

> Here's my skinny minnie and does she ever hate water. lol[/B]

















I don't blame her. what in the world did you do to her ears


----------



## CandicePK (Nov 11, 2004)

Poor Mia







puppy abuse!


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

Here's my little munchkin









I will have to search for ones of the boys!









[attachment=10083:attachment]


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

> Here's my little munchkin
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My Abster...














She is a lil doll Elaine..



SOOOooooOOOOOoooo cute...



XOXO Andrea~


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=226269
> 
> 
> 
> ...




It's called soap sculpture.


----------



## maltmyheart (Jun 27, 2006)

OK, you guys, those were really funny. Don't have one yet. Alex might not want it, but he'll get his turn.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Here's my Sammie, Joplin and Frankie after their bath...


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

Awww, they are all sooooo cute!!!


----------

